# One Fine Acre Breeding thread



## OneFineAcre (Oct 19, 2013)

Since a lot of folks do "kidding" threads, I thought it would be good to do a breeding thead showing our combinations and breeding dates.  We started putting animals together on 10-13 I think and we plan to breed til the end of Nov or maybe first week of Dec depending on how things work out.


We put Rocky with Zamia and Rosmarinus.  These are the only two does we plan to breed to Rocky this year.

We are really excited about these pairings.  We bought Zamia and Rosemarinus as 2nd Freshners along with Coleus.  They are the only adult goats we have ever bought.

Zamia was the GC Jr Doe at the 2011 NDGA National Show and was a 2 x Grand Reserve Jr Doe at ADGA shows. She has won 2 ADGA GC, 1 Best of Breed, and 1 Best Udder since we have owned her.

Rocky's sire Woodhaven Farms Cowboy Cadilak is a Finished Champion.  Rocky's aunt, Cowboy's twin sister Cowgirl was an AGS National GC Sr Doe.


Rosemarinus is a 1x GC Jr doe.  She had freshened twice first time triplets, second time quads and when we showed her last fall she was really thin. We dried her off as soon as we could and have given her a year break to get better conditioned.

Now both of these pairings are "line breeding".  Zamia's Sire's/sire is Tsuga.  Rosemary's Sire is Tsuga her Sire's/ dam is Cowgirl (Cowboy's sister)

Rocky was line bred himself. Rocky's Sire is Cowboy his  Dam's/ sire is Tsuga(his dam is Cowgirl)   Got that ??? These guys are kissing cousins.   I guess we'll see how it works out.

We have Rosemary's bred date as 10/15.  Zamia is standing today 10-19


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 19, 2013)

We put Cookie and Caspian together on 10-13 and we think she was bred that day.  Well we saw her bred as soon as we put them together and then she wanted nothing to do with him. Hopefully it was the right time.

This has been a good combination.  Cookie won a GC as a Jr Doe, and came in first place in 1-2 year old milker's her first freshening. Their doeling Daisy won a GC Jr.

 Her second freshening she had a single buckling.  We didn't show her as a 2 year old because we could not ever get her udder even with the single buckling.  

Cookie is a large powerful doe.  Caspian is shorter in body length compared to Rocky.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 19, 2013)

We put Ginger and Minnie in the pen with Big Brown on Friday.

Big Brown is 1 year old and we plan to work him this fall.  We will probably breed him with Taffy and Daisy as well.

Rosmarrinus is his dam and Woodhaven Farms Luzifer Blue is his sire.  He has the best feet and legs of any of our bucks.  He is very nice looking.

Ginger and Minnie are 4.5 years old and have each freshened 3 times.  Ginger is our best milker solid two quarts per day and we plan to milk test her this spring.  Her kids have been some of our best.  She is a solid girl.  She has gotten a little "over coditioned" since she has been dry for a while.  We attempted to breed her this spring, but she did not settle.  The way she kept coming into heat, we think she may have cystic ovaries.  She was given a hormon injection (Lute) on Friday which will hopefully help her overcome this if that is the case.  She is supposed to come into heat within 72 hours later


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 24, 2013)

Here is a first for me.
Just accepted a deposit for a buckling from Zamia and Rocky if she has one.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry,
Not taking deposits on any does from Rocky and Zamia


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 31, 2013)

OK, we have a little lull in our breeding.  Don't want all the babies at once. :/

Daisy was in heat on 10/28-10/29.  She was exactly 13 months old.  We did a little math and if she cycles every 21 days then we are going to breed her not the next cycle but the next at the first part of Dec. when she is 14 + months old.

We have 4 yearlings and here is our thinking.  All of them at this point are over 40 lbs so we could breed this fall.  What we are planning is to breed Daisy and Clara Belle who both won Jr. Championships. Clara Belle was born 3 days after Daisy so she will be around 14 months old too.

Breeding Daisy to Big Brown, and Clara Belle to Moonshine.  Moonshine will be around 8 months old then and this is the only doe we are breeding him to this year.  We would have liked to have bred him to Ginger and Minnie our 4.5 year olds, but we weren't sure he could get the job done then.  Would have loved to have crossed those fine boned Rosasharn genes with those heavy girls, but they kinda big, he kinda small.

That way we will have a couple of first fresheners to show in the spring.  We are going to hold off on breeding Buffy and Clementine and give them another shot at Jr. Championships in the spring shows.  Then breed them in the spring in time to kid before the fairs and they will be fresh in milk.  Plus, we'll have some milk next fall and winter.
The plan now is to breed Clementine to Moonshine and Buffy to Big Brown.

The other three Sr's Cocoa, Taffy and Coleus we started drying them off at the fair.  Going to build their condition some and breed them same time frame, late Nov early Dec.  Breeding Taffy and Cocoa to Big Brown and Coleus to Caspian.

Like I said, we really like Big Brown 

First show we do is Memorial Day weekend.

Edited: Correction
Clara Belle and Clementine are twins.  We are not breeding both of them to Moonshine.
Breeding Clara Belle to Moonshine.  Need to check with boss on who we are breeding Clementine too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2013)

This will be fun to watch! 



> but they kinda big, he kinda small.lol


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 31, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> This will be fun to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> > but they kinda big, he kinda small.lol


My Gosh doesn't  Zamia looked like she was in love?.  Since this is a family website, didn't think I should show any more.

Oh by the way, Rachel asked "the question"  bout where babies come from recently. Her mom said " well you know how the goats mate, how the buck mounts the doe?"

Rachel told her mom "let's please never speak of this again."  

She has a little friend who asked her mom the same question.  She asked her mom "when do you guys have time to do that?"


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2013)

Farm life makes things so much easier.... they just get it. LOL

Zamia is such a sweetheart! She really is a lovey lil doe!  I know you all have to be so excited to see what will be produced this year!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 9, 2013)

This is Rocky's sire Woodhaven Farms Cowboy Cadillak. Cowboy was 9 years old in this photo.
Rocky was born in March 2010.  Cowboy died in early 2010 after the 2009 fall rut. Rocky was the last buck kid from him.
* Photo courtesy of Madison's Meadow




This is Rocky's aunt, Cowboys twin sister Woodhaven Farm Cowgirl.
She was an AGS National Grand Champion Sr. Doe.
* Photo courtesy of Little Tots Estate

Cowboy and Cowgirl are both finished champions.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 11, 2013)

Good news.
Ginger, Minnie, Zamia, Rosemary and Cookie have shown no signs of heat since exposed to the bucks.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2013)

Yay! 
I know kidding time at your place has got to be so much fun! So many goats so many kids!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 12, 2013)

It's going to be lively for about a week in mid march and then another week end of April.

You'll love this too.  Been emailing a lady in MA about getting a  buckling.  There may be a serious road trip in my future.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a dog going up that way... wanna deliver it?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 12, 2013)

I need to be talked out of this madness, not encouraged.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2013)

but another buck only makes sense.
Can't wait to see some new blood lines down this way!  
We have been trying to bring in some does that aren't from everything around here too.

DD, the one you met, she is a goat hoarder... it is a struggle to keep her in check.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2013)

DD just said maybe you can bring us one too... for our new girls.

see what I mean...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm definitely looking some new genetics.  This buck's (I said buckling, he is a year and a half old) dam was bred in Texas and is still related to Rocky through Cowboy.  Rocky's Great Grand Sire on his sire's side is the same as this does Great Great Grand Sire on the dam's side (Flat Rocks Mighty Fine)That's the only common I found that far back

I have been spending a lot of time lately looking at pedigrees.  We got all of ours extended pedigree's from ADGA.  That is really one benefit of ADGA is the data on lineage available. You can pay the $15 but that only get's you 3 generations.  Spend a little time and you get it further back.

I've also been spending a lot of time looking at breeder's websites.  I'm focused in on about 10-12 in New England, Texas, Michigan and Ohio.

It's kind of funny though when you look at these pedigrees.  I have a doe whose grandsire was bred in MA, went to Ohio, then Georgia, and is in western part of NC now.

I've also kind of moved beyond animals that are "for sale". When we bought Zamia, Coleus, and Rosemary none of them were for sale. Just exchanging emails with breeders.  Complimenting them on their animals.  Asking advice etc. Chatting them up.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 14, 2013)

First off, my buck search. I was working and "end around" on the breeder in MA for a buck from the same doe who now resides in KY. Would have been a much closer ride. Yeah, that fell through. So, I have an option to reserve a spring buckling from this doe. Going to need to think about that. Not sure how I feel about that route. But, this doe is great. She has done very well in the show ring, finished champion, was picked best of breed 6 times. But more important she scored a 90 on two linear appraisals. She's 10 years old and bred again. The buck she is bred to, his dam also scored 90 on a linear appraisal. Going to need to think long and hard about that. But, could be a family trip next summer to MA. I'll let you know what we decide. Don't want to give any more information about the animals until we decide.

But, back to reality. Taffy is in the breeding pen with Big Brown. She is a great little doe. Accidenetal breeding at 8 months old on her first freshening. No problems with the kidding. She is 19 months old now. We showed her 4 times in the spring, and she won her age group 3 times and won a reserve grand championship in one youth show.
Picture is from May when she was about 14 months old


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 14, 2013)

Getting an error when trying to view attachment


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 14, 2013)

Try again. I was having some problems.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 14, 2013)

You are going to be on kid overload!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 14, 2013)

Off the top of my head, I think we have  4 more to go in the fall  Cocoa, Coleus, Clara Belle, and Daisy.
Then Clementine and Buffy in the spring.  That's why I was trying to get a buck who was old enough to breed.  Mostly for Clementine.  I really don't know what the plan is for her.  On top of that, I have someone who wants to buy her. She's a twin from Zamia. Plan was to breed her to a different buck, breeding Clara Belle to Moonshine.  Not excited about anybody else. Only real option is Caspian


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 15, 2013)

OK, we think Taffy was bred last night.

Still trading emails about another buckling.  Will probably know for sure in the next couple of days.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 16, 2013)

OK we have officially reserved a buckling.  First time for us buying a goat sight unseen, much less one that hasn't been born.

Edited to add the following:
Just found out I do not "officially" have a buckling reserved.
Interesting story.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 29, 2013)

Coleus was bred to Caspian today

.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 30, 2013)

Coco and Big Brown are breeding tonight.  Big Brown is just 13 months old, but we are using him extensively this fall.  He was a 2x GC Jr Buck and has by far the best feet and lets of any of our bucks.  In fact the first time our vet saw him asked "your keeping him as herd sire aren't you?"  He's also our only blue eyed buck.

And Coco is one of our nicest does.  This will be her 3rd freshening.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, that's 8 down 2 to go.  Everyone bred so far has kidded before.  We are going to breed 2 of our yearlings, Clara Belle and Daisy. They are supposed to come into heat in the next week.

We are going to wait to breed the other two yearlings Buffy and Clementine in April.

All the goats were very happy today.  I think goats that have kidded before know they are going to have babies and it makes them happy.  Goats do love their babies.


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 2, 2013)

The doeling I have pictured next to there won 3rd place at ADGA national show this year for best junior doe in show.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 2, 2013)

Jered Norris said:


> The doeling I have pictured next to there won 3rd place at ADGA national show this year for best junior doe in show.


 
She's a lovely doeling.  What age group was did she place 3rd in? What is your farm?

We are friends with John and Judy Nelson with J-Nels who had the GC Jr. Doe at Nationals. They are here in N.C.


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 2, 2013)

Narcissus Dairy goats and Jr. Alpine kid division (dry)


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 2, 2013)

Are you sure they won they American Dairy Goat Association National Show?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 2, 2013)

Jered Norris said:


> Are you sure they won they American Dairy Goat Association National Show?


 For Nigerian Dwarfs.  They were the exhibitors, Gypsy Moon in SC was the breeder.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 2, 2013)

Jered Norris said:


> Narcissus Dairy goats and junior alpine division.


Jr. Kid or Jr Dry yearling?   There is no 3rd place Jr Doe, only a Grand Champion and  Reserve Grand Champion.  There would be a 3rd place finish in a particular age group.  There is a Jr. Kid, Intermediate Kid, Sr Kid and Jr Dry Yearling and Dry Yearling.  Which were you in?


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry really confusing device.


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for your understanding I really do like you Nigerians I use to have three does but I ended selling them.


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry I loged on my computer and it seems I put the wrong picture on my avatar. this goat is a friend of mine's goat my doeling picture apparently didn't load sorry. I'll have to change it if it will let me. Sorry I think I need to use my computer.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 2, 2013)

Jered Norris said:


> Sorry I loged on my computer and it seems I put the wrong picture on my avatar. this goat is a friend of mine's goat my doeling picture apparently didn't load sorry. I'll have to change it if it will let me. Sorry I think I need to use my computer.


She's a beautiful animal either way. Level topline,  nice legs and correct rump angle.


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah she is one of his more better looking goats.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 7, 2013)

We bred our two Jr. Does we are breeding this fall.  They are both 14 months old.

Daisy is bred to Big Brown.




 

 

Clara Belle is bred to Moonshine


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 8, 2013)

Everybody is bred now.
So, let's go back and see how everyone is doing.
Zamia and Rosemary are coming up on 2 months now.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 8, 2013)

Cookie and Ginger are coming up on 2 months.  Ginger probably looks further along, but she's just a wide load.  But, she's my best milker.


Ginger is Cookie's dam.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2013)

It is going to be a fun time at your place!


----------



## greenbean (Dec 8, 2013)

They're lovely!   I can't wait to see their kids.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 9, 2013)

nice, this is reassuring to me as several of my ewes were bred about the same time seem to be "showing" off some bellies too!


----------



## NaturesPace (Dec 22, 2013)

Does anyone use AI for breeding?  Seems like there would be a better choice of bucks that way.

Is it difficult to learn? Expensive? Effective?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 22, 2013)

NaturesPace said:


> Does anyone use AI for breeding?  Seems like there would be a better choice of bucks that way.
> 
> Is it difficult to learn? Expensive? Effective?


 More people are doing AI for goats.  It is more "complicated" than for cows and pigs. I think complicated is the right word.  It's not as easy to do.

There is semen available for Nigerians, although not the selection that exists for standard breeds.

You can get a small semen tank for around $600 and I think the other equipment for another $400 or so.  So, you would start with about $1000 initial investment if you were going to do it yourself.

Not sure the percentage with goats.  Wife said they were about 80% when she has done cows and pigs.

There isn't anyone I know of around here who does AI for other people.  Maybe that service exists other areas.  I know a Togg breeder who is a vet who AI's his own goats.  I know some Alpine breeders who do it as well.

My wife lost her job in Sept.  I told her she needed to go in the AI business.


----------



## NaturesPace (Dec 26, 2013)

does sound like a good business opportunity.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2013)

Wonder how M feels about that one.

We did lots of Ai on dogs years ago...   I imagine goats would be even more


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 26, 2013)

Lot of people on this forum who want goats, but not a buck.  You can have 2 miniature goats on a half acre lot in Raleigh.  We get calls all the time from people in Raleigh who want doelings,  or a doe already in milk.  I think she could make a profit doing AI.

At the Rocky Mount show there was a Nigerain breeder who came from 12 hours away and only brought bucks.  We talked to her and she has 25 bucks and 100 does.  We asked her why she had so many bucks and she said she just really liked bucks.  Well, her bucks won every single age group, Grand Reserve, and Grand Champion in Saturday show.  She had a family emergency and couldn't stay for Sunday.  She would have won then if she had of stayed.

Went to her website when we were looking a buck.  She's selling semen.  She even advertises which shows she's going to, and will deliver semen.

Been talking about a new buckling and we may still do that.  But, could buy a semen tank for what a great buckling would cost, and get her to bring a few  "straws" to Rocky Mt or Shelby.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 26, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> Wonder how M feels about that one.
> 
> We did lots of Ai on dogs years ago...   I imagine goats would be even more


 
 Ever seen someone do a cow?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2013)

I know right...


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2013)

That is so funny OneFine Acre!!!!  I grew up on a farm with critters...and when the bull was with the cattle in the field across from the front window...my Mom closed the blinds...and yes...let's not speak of this again...LOLOLOL!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2013)

bonbean01 said:


> That is so funny OneFine Acre!!!!  I grew up on a farm with critters...and when the bull was with the cattle in the field across from the front window...my Mom closed the blinds...and yes...let's not speak of this again...LOLOLOL!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 24, 2014)

First babies coming in a couple of weeks.
Trimmed the entire herds hooves this weekend and gave everyone selenium.  Gave the first ones due CDT booster and gave them their kidding trim on their backsides.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 24, 2014)

The girls are looking great as ever! Thanks for the update on your other thread.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow looks like lots of babies coming! Look at those bellies


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 28, 2014)

Did something I've never done, we leased Big Brown to another farm to breed two does. They contacted us specifically about him, so was kind of hard to say no.  He's visiting as we speak.



 

Got everything organized and updated on my website.
*
2014 Breeding Schedule
  Doe  Buck  Due Date*


*

Zamia x Rocky   3/10/14

Rosemarinus x Rocky  3/10/14

Cookie x Caspian   3/10/14

Ginger x Big Brown  3/17/14

Taffy x Big Brown   4/10/14

Coleus x Caspian   4/29/14

Coco x Big Brown    4/29/14

Clara Belle x Moonshine  5/6/14

Daisy x Big Brown  5/6/14
*


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 28, 2014)

So the possibility of 18-27 kids in under 60 days!


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 14, 2014)

do we have an update?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 17, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> do we have an update?



yes, cookie, ginger and zamia have kidded. we think rosemary and minnie will tonight.

Since it is no longer a "breeding" thread, but a "kidding" thread I started another thread under "birthing and weaning" goats.  I've got Cookies baby on their but I've been out of town so have not been able to update.  Ginger and Zamia just kidded late yesterday afternoon about an hour apart.

Will get some pics soon


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 18, 2014)

Cookie single doe  Wed 3/12
Ginger single doe  Sun 3/16
Zamia twin bucks  Sun 3/16
Rosemary twin bucks Mon 3/17
Minnie twin bucks Tues 3/18


----------

